# help:spouse visa with low income sponsor



## touch_of_pink2000 (Dec 4, 2010)

I lodge my documents for subclass 309 spouse visa on october 18,2010. The CO recently sent me email asking of my husbands proof of income for the last 2 years.I heard that australian income should be 25,000 per year.around 2008-2009he had only around 10,000 dollars income that year.this year 2009-2010 he has well good income which is more than 25,000.And he is working and earning well now.I am really worried that they will reject the visa because of my husbands income from the previous years.My question is that does the immigration want your spouse/sponsor to have a permanent job for you to get a visa?or earning well?are they going to ask for (AoS) assurance of support? or they just want to see if your spouse has a regular income?please help me.and i want to know the things that the immigration will deny you a visa.I have been apart from my husband for more than a year now i just want us to start living our life together...thanks for your help


----------



## Busyte (May 19, 2009)

Hi,

We also had to supply all of that information and I was a stay at home mum and we didn't have a problem getting my visa.

They will probably want to make sure you have enough to live on when in Australia and in your case at least he's already there, so they know what your family income can be.

I think do supply all information they require and try not to worry too much.
They try to keep families together and if he can support you now on arrival to Australia I don't see a problem.

My husband was in the UK and he still sponsored me and we had no problems.

Good luck.

Best wishes

Ps. Let us know the result when it come throw, fingers crossed!!!


----------



## touch_of_pink2000 (Dec 4, 2010)

hi thank you for taking time to answer but i have one more question.I submitted my medical before i even lodge my forms of subclass 309.after around 8 months i done my medical i finally able to lodge my forms.now i am still waiting for my interview and by that time the medical will probably expires since medical is valid until one year only.do you think my CO will ask for another medical to be done?and please enlighten me about what it means about Initial entry to australia i think it has something to do with the medical and police clearance whichever expires first?


----------



## Busyte (May 19, 2009)

Hi,

Yes the date of the initial entrance will be connected to the date of your medical ou police clearance ( the one that expires first, so having a medical expiring in 2 months might make you have to buy a plane ticket to land in Australia very soon just to validate your visa).

They never called me for an interview. I just received an e-mail asking me to send my passport to them.
And 2 weeks later the visa arrived already on the passport.

My visa was granted 2 months after I lodge my application.

Good luck!


----------

